# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Never Ever Purchase A Hilton Grand Vacation Club Time Share!!!

## HindSight2020

A message to all fellow optiboarders, especially those in the U.S.:

If you are ever considering purchasing a Hilton Grand Vacation Club time share, *DO NOT DO IT!*

So many vulnerable people are being offered a free 3 night visit to Orlando in one of their properties.  Naturally, you must attend one of their seminars while you are there.  I repeat *DO NOT DO IT!*

They will tell you anything you want to hear, but believe me, they are liars.  Once you are a timeshare owner, they have you bent over a barrel and is impossible to get out.  This sort of activity should be illegal and is a total bait and switch once you sign.

Take my advice...never ever get roped into this - it is a total scam full of thousands of trapped victims that can't get out.

----------


## rbaker

There's a sucker born every minute and the time share business proves it. It is surprising that this sting is still going strong. I suppose that this proves that good marketing and a strong sales approach can sell anything.

----------


## RIMLESS

Sorry but I couldn't resist

http://southpark.cc.com/clips/153326...are-conspiracy

----------


## HindSight2020

> There's a sucker born every minute and the time share business proves it. It is surprising that this sting is still going strong. I suppose that this proves that good marketing and a strong sales approach can sell anything.


Lets hope this type of crooked shenanigan sales tactics never enter our industry.

----------


## fjpod

No one should ever buy a timeshare....EVER.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *No one should ever buy a timeshare....EVER.
> *



I bought a piece of land years ago , in my younger years, by being picked up at the beach in Miami for a  a free bus tour, see an alligator park and a free lunch for the whole family, south of Naples.

After the lunch we had to watch a movie and got convinced that we had to take the occasion and buy a piece of land in the Everglades that would become a super town some years down the road.

It is still today, in the swamp.

----------


## fjpod

No timeshares, not anywhere, not ever.
Swampland....at least you own something.

----------


## obxeyeguy

I actually have one of these coming up in feb in Vegas.  Wife booked it, but I do love Vegas.  An hour and a half out of my life I will never get back?  Yes, but zero intention of buying anything.  Just a cheap vacation, some gambling, and hopefully warmer then NC in feb.

Sounds like someone took there checkbook to this.

----------


## rbaker

> I bought a piece of land years ago , in my younger years, by being picked up at the beach in Miami for a  a free bus tour, see an alligator park and a free lunch for the whole family, south of Naples.
> 
> After the lunch we had to watch a movie and got convinced that we had to take the occasion and buy a piece of land in the Everglades that would become a super town some years down the road.
> 
> It is still today, in the swamp.


Just remember, thirty years ago most of Naples Florida was just one big suck hole. Maybe in another thirty years your heirs will be richer than God.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Just remember, thirty years ago most of Naples Florida was just one big suck hole. Maybe in another thirty years your heirs will be richer than God.
> *



Dick, actually I bought three more houses on our Golf course three years ago, when the Canadian Dollar was at par with the US $.

I rented them them for the 3 winter months to the "Snowbirds" so they would pay for themselves.

Today they sell for 50% more, also faster than ever, and the Canadian $ has lost 35% versus the US$, plus they sell within a few days.

My Real Estate friend called me 3 weeks ago and said to come to one place in my area and see how long it would take after he put the "For Sale" sign up. It was sold within 15 minutes.

Have a "Happy New Year".

----------


## HindSight2020

> Dick, actually I bought three more houses on our Golf course three years ago, when the Canadian Dollar was at par with the US $.
> 
> I rented them them for the 3 winter months to the "Snowbirds" so they would pay for themselves.
> 
> Today they sell for 50% more, also faster than ever, and the Canadian $ has lost 35% versus the US$, plus they sell within a few days.
> 
> My Real Estate friend called me 3 weeks ago and said to come to one place in my area and see how long it would take after he put the "For Sale" sign up. It was sold within 15 minutes.
> 
> Have a "Happy New Year".


Nice one Chris...sweeeeeet.

----------


## braheem24

> HindSight2020[/B];518495]A message to all fellow optiboarders, especially those in the U.S.:
> 
> If you are ever considering purchasing a Hilton Grand Vacation Club time share, *DO NOT DO IT!*
> 
> So many vulnerable people are being offered a free 3 night visit to Orlando in one of their properties.  Naturally, you must attend one of their seminars while you are there.  I repeat *DO NOT DO IT!*
> 
> They will tell you anything you want to hear, but believe me, they are liars.  Once you are a timeshare owner, they have you bent over a barrel and is impossible to get out.  This sort of activity should be illegal and is a total bait and switch once you sign.
> 
> Take my advice...never ever get roped into this - it is a total scam full of thousands of trapped victims that can't get out.


The Irony of the poster's name.

----------

